# Patches



## jantzenmoore (Sep 25, 2014)

So pretty broad topic but lately I've been getting a lot of patch work. One or two patches in a house, 3-4 houses a day. Well in order to speed up the process without going back to mask off sand and leave. Instead I've Been using hot mud to tape fill and finish. My finish coat I've been leaving something to wet sand too. Wet sand slick it out with a knife and clean up! So far all the patches have turned out awesome! Defiantly saves clean up and setup time. Has anybody else used this method? Seems like it working for me! Making $$.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

jantzenmoore said:


> So pretty broad topic but lately I've been getting a lot of patch work. One or two patches in a house, 3-4 houses a day. Well in order to speed up the process without going back to mask off sand and leave. Instead I've Been using hot mud to tape fill and finish. My finish coat I've been leaving something to wet sand too. Wet sand slick it out with a knife and clean up! So far all the patches have turned out awesome! Defiantly saves clean up and setup time. Has anybody else used this method? Seems like it working for me! Making $$.


ya ...I have a lambs wool tool I wash with.wipe between coats and take my blade and wipe like glass. I never sand a repair job in a finished house...always wash down the edge of the patch


----------



## jantzenmoore (Sep 25, 2014)

Lambs wool huh. Is it a pad or one on a handle?


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

jantzenmoore said:


> Lambs wool huh. Is it a pad or one on a handle?


well its a long story but when I first started doing drywall in the late 80's on the east cost my job was to sweep up and clean the tubs and skylight and wash the walls down with a sponge...yes wash all the wall and ceilings not the seams or butts ...just the edge and the nails. 

how long do you think that would take to prep a house and wash it. see all the jobs are smooth on the east coat so you wash the walls than spray primer then pole sand ...touch up and finish coat the ceilings with paint.

well it would take a long time to wash the wall and high ceilings kicken a bucket to stand on and using staging ...so I got smart and got stilts and used two sponges wow I was fast...lol but I was not happy so I found a lambs wool tool for the floor but I used it for the walls and got faster ....it did not stop there then I did something crazy I put water in my paint sprayer and misted the nails and wipe it with the lambs wool tool ....crazy but it worked had to go fast you dont want runs so I got the 24'' lamb wool tool ...I could wash a house down in no time at all this way...I still do it today but if you were to pick up a tool today it would be china crap wool ....so I order it on line


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

You got it! That is why I primarily use 5 minute as it works best for most patches. Another tip is to get a little spray bottle and spray the patch lightly when it is set up. Then slick it down with your knife. That way the mud wont scuzz up or drag at all. This will let you get it smoother than glass just like the plaster guys did using a blister brush. Admittedly, I use a sponge I got from lowes that is for wet sanding drywall. Turns out it works pretty well. It has 2 sides. One is a very open cell foam and the other is dense. Does a good job of cutting the edges down without a mess.


----------



## jantzenmoore (Sep 25, 2014)

I'll have to pick myself up a lambs wool pad and give er a try! And I have used the two sided sponges and they work really nicely as well. 
Another thing I learned from a fella was instead of using drop cloths use plastic for drops and covering things up, I know it sounds crazy but vacuuming sucks and we get out of the job like ninjas no trail. I'm loving it. Plastic is expensive but paying guys to clean is too!


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

jantzenmoore said:


> I'll have to pick myself up a lambs wool pad and give er a try! And I have used the two sided sponges and they work really nicely as well.
> Another thing I learned from a fella was instead of using drop cloths use plastic for drops and covering things up, I know it sounds crazy but vacuuming sucks and we get out of the job like ninjas no trail. I'm loving it. Plastic is expensive but paying guys to clean is too!


I have work runners ...washable rugs with poly on the back. unroll it at the front door and roll more till i get to the patch....roll the mess up and drop it in a bucket ...the dirt falls into the bucket 
http://www.drywalltalk.com/f10/keeping-clean-4961/


----------



## jantzenmoore (Sep 25, 2014)

Thanks ice defiantly seems like we do things damn near the same! Gotta say ice, I'd love to work with you one day. In a perfect world


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

jantzenmoore said:


> Thanks ice defiantly seems like we do things damn near the same! Gotta say ice, I'd love to work with you one day. In a perfect world


ROCK ON BROTHER:thumbup:


----------



## desertmud (May 20, 2012)

Can't imagine having to do smooth wall patches all of the time. In my town 99.8% of the houses have texture. We are a small business and mostly do remodel work and repairs. Have to say for every box of AP mud we buy, we use about 10 bags of hot mud. Many homes have a spray knockdown texture and I have to tell you sometimes it's a bitch blending patches in. Besides patch work, we have taped, coated and textured whole rooms in one day with hot mud. Although we usually use AP mud for the texture and do light sanding the next day.


----------



## jantzenmoore (Sep 25, 2014)

We get a lot of knockdown patches or the old brush texture, blending does take some skill, we've been using that little Wagner texture sprayer for small patches and I gotta say it beats the hell out of unloading a compressor and hopper for a patch or two. It does a fairly good job too! and we are about the same with the hot mud, use about 10+ bags a week and maybe 1 box of ap or +3.


----------



## desertmud (May 20, 2012)

I bought this pump sprayer about a year ago and wasn't sure it was going to work. Was about $170 on sale but I don't regret it. Perfect for small patches- Can't believe I went so long without one !


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

desertmud said:


> I bought this pump sprayer about a year ago and wasn't sure it was going to work. Was about $170 on sale but I don't regret it. Perfect for small patches- Can't believe I went so long without one !


that looks like a nice one...my touch up sprayer was 35$ , holds a milk jug and dont work very well.


----------



## jantzenmoore (Sep 25, 2014)

Does it spray popcorn too? Been happy with the 99$ Wagner. Might looking into getting one of those guns though


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Like Glass. 




























http://youtu.be/Mx0xCI1jaUM


----------



## jantzenmoore (Sep 25, 2014)

Looks good! Some weird paint colors going on there


----------

